# Autovervollständigen im Internet-Explorer



## siba (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit Java das Autovervollständigen im 
Internetexplorer zu unterbinden?


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

Nein.


----------



## M.L. (21. Mai 2007)

Aber man kann zu Fuss nachhelfen: Extras-Internetoptionen-Inhalte-Autovervollständigen

mfg M.L.


----------



## LordSam (28. Mai 2007)

Du kannst in dem HTML Code ein entsprechendes Attribut am INPUT element angeben um Autocomplete zu unterbinden:

<INPUT TYPE="TEXT" *AUTOCOMPLETE="off"* ..>


----------



## DP (28. Mai 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein.



falsch. setzen. sechs.


----------



## kleiner_held (28. Mai 2007)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Frage war exakt: 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit *mit Java* das Autovervollständigen im Internetexplorer zu unterbinden?

Den HTML Code zu ändern ist kein Java


----------



## Roar (28. Mai 2007)

vielleicht wird der html code ja von java generiert  ansonsten wär die frage in diesem forum nämlich auch fehl am platz :bae:


----------



## kleiner_held (28. Mai 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vielleicht wird der html code ja von java generiert


Hmm das wäre natürlich ne Möglichkeit, einigen wir uns auf ne Drei?



			
				Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ansonsten wär die frage in diesem forum nämlich auch fehl am platz :bae:


Ich glaube genau das wollte AlArenal in seiner gewohnt spartanischen Art ausdrücken


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mai 2007)

Käme bei der Frage "Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit Assembler das Autovervollständigen im Internetexplorer zu unterbinden?" etwa auf die Idee zu sagen: "Na klar! Wenn das der Assembler-Code des kompilierten IIS oder Apache Webserver (...) ist und der den passenden HTML Code ausspuckt oder über das PHP-Modul (...) generiert.." ?


----------

